# Mens Room Famous Name Game.....



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Davey said:


> hey all,
> 
> thought i would introduce a game to the boards for us..
> it's simple and so easy to do.
> ...


If any more guys want to join in with the game feel free to let us know then we can add your name to the list 

So far we have.....

Davey, 
Carl, 
Catch,
MJ
Nicky

Anymore takers? ............


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK me to start....

Michael Owens (Footballer)

Carl to go next, A famous person who's name begins with `O`


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thought Michael Owens bagan with an '*M*' 

Just going by Davey's example above


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Is it not the beginning letter of the surname?  



> being you MJ will have to come up with another famous name that starts from the last famous persons surname.


It is phew I thought I had it wrong


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Good old Davey.................... clear as mud! LMAO!!!!!!!



Nicky1 said:


> Davey said:
> 
> 
> > EG:
> ...


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

looks like davey has done michael barry moore as 3 names as in barry being the middle name and not part of surname!!!


 davey u trying to confuse us?


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

just like the good old fisher.. cast and wait.. you'll get a bite eventually 

    

do you understand it tho  

neo.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Beginning to understand you Neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I thought I was understanding it until Catch nearly threw me


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

the orical is right..

and yes.. that was actually a test     

but it took the ORICAL to sort it for you all   ..

at least you are getting the hang of it now     

neo..


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

owen hargreaves (footballer)  nice easy one catch


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Catch, your go


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

to make it easier its a free for all so to speak as in no name order its just a case of who ever puts the next name down!!!

hope this is ok davey!!!


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yeh. that souds good to me.
but if at any point any one resurect's the same name,or blatenty takes the p**s  some one must call the " PAUSE GAME "

at that point the game member's must disscuss between "all" whether it is a fesable answer or not.
this is not getting too complicated is it ??


neo..


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Fine by me mate.

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

thats a good start...

doe's every one else understad the rules ??


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

right..

after deep discussion with the game ruler " NICKY1"

with the rule's .....

this also applies...

when any one person call's " pause game "

the game stop's there untill group discussion is finished..( the wizzard will decide.. and say " play on") 

when the name " wizzard "(next to mod name) is shown.. it means the game is in question and players should wait to find out what should happen next.

any further questions should be posted to "NICKY1"


let's play a game


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Howard Jones (1980's Pop Singer)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

jamie oliver (chef)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

oliver reed ( actor )


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Roy Orbison (Singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

James Dean (actor)


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

carl1 said:


> James Dean (actor)


How does that follow Carl You playing with us lmao


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

olivia newton john (actress and singer merr )


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Jonathon Woss (pwetty boy TV pwesenter)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

UUUUUUUmpier...

Game pause..

her hum....

did i just detect that orical let pass the fact that newton john is one word !!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Newton-John is Double-barrelled, not one word! 

That's it, you don;t pause the game when carl follows 'Roy Orbison' with 'James Dean', but you pull up the oracle............... of course I knew you would! LOL


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

my appologie's i dident realize..    

i dont think caroline gets the game yet.. so i carried straight on..

PMSL at his answer..

GAME ON IF YOU AGREE..

neo


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

I was just testing to see if you would notice 

carl


Ray Winstone(Actor)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

winonar ryder ( actress )   i like them  

( you forgiven me yet catch )


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

rowan attkinson ( black adder )


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson (singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Steve Mcqueen(actor)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Meg Ryan (actress)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

ronny corbet ( actor)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Charlotte Church (singer)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohhh does that mean I need to do another one because it's C-C? If so

Christina Aguilera (singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Alan Shearer(footballer)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

yeh thats right nicky  

shania twain ( singer )
neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tommy Cooper (Comedian/Almost magician)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Colin Farrell (actor)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

welocme JJ1

freddy mercury ( awwsome singer )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Michael Owen(footballer)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

ozzy ozbourne ( singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

oscar wilde(author)?


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

wesley snipes ( actor )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

steven segal (actor)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

double barrell.. ummm..

sharon stone ( actress )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

sylvester stallone (actor)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

samual L Jackson(actor)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

john cleese (actor/comedian)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

chris Dberg (singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

David beckham (footballer) crap


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Billy Connely (Comedian)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

chris evans (dj/presenter)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

elvis presley ( THE ONE THE ONLY )


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

pamela anderson (ermmmmmmmmmmm actress!   )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Anita dobson(actress)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

donny osmond (singer)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

oprah winfrey ( chat show host )


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerm actress )


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

william shatner! (actor)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

sharon stone (actress)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

HEY HEY HEY....

PAUSE THE GAME


sharon stone has allready been used !!!!!!!

sorry carlos


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry mate 

Sven goran erikson(england football manager)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

you no the rules   

enrikay englazias.. ( singer ) ( or supposed to be


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

STOP

SPELLING POLICE TO DAVEY AKA NEO NO8

i think you mean

Enrique Iglesias? (very nice bod on him too!)

hehehe

xxx


Nicky- say nothing!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Ivor biggun (Me........ )


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

And yes.......... I am famous!!!
At least I am round these parts! Fame is relative you know!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Catch22 said:


> Ivor biggun (Me........ )


Catch i didnt know you were Jasper Carrot?


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Catch your cracking me up here  

carl


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

SSSSssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

you guys need to be reminded that this is a game... "not a chat"..

pmsl tho " ivor biggun " 

that does count cos every one has heard of him     ( or it ) lol

brian may ( lead guitarist )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

My name is 
Michael caine(actor)


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Minesa Biggun (My uncle)

Famous by association to the above named.........


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Carl.... you beat me


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry 
please dont  me

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

you guys fancy chat for abit


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

barry manalow ( mmmm.. could be debated )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

michael shumacher (formula 1 racer)


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Socrates - Legendary fifth-century Athenian Philosopher

See.... I'm not just damned good looking you know!


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

simon cowell (`er W****r) 

very clever Catch 

Carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Catch22 said:


> See.... I'm not just damned good looking you know!


mmmmmm.. thats debatable   

sphinx.. ( i think ) the greek goddess's cat..


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

darn it  
too slow


ceaser ..... ruler of rome


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Chensit* (In Egyptian mythology, Chensit (also spelt Khensit), which means placenta, was *the * *patron goddess * of the twentieth nome of Lower Egypt. Chensit was the wife of Sopdu and the daughter of Ra, and was depicted as an uraeus.)

now thats clever Catch&Davey   

carl


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

this is getting out of hand     

chris ubanks  ( ermm... boxer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

ulrika johnnson(presenter/Ta*t)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Davey said:


> this is getting out of hand
> 
> chris ubanks ( ermm... boxer)


he is something! im friends with one of his nieces! not that i think she admits she knows him !


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

carl1 said:


> ulrika johnnson(presenter/Ta*t)


Johnny Wilkinson (Rugby player)

This one is step sons contribution


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Will smith(singer/actor!)


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Davey said:


> chris ubanks ( ermm... boxer)


Dont want to spoil your game but ubanks is spelt with a Eubanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks kim! (i missed it!)

Davey now then lad   me thinks it you whom needs the spelling police!!!


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

steven gerrard (footballer)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

my appollogies mj

gabriell ( singer )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

george best(footballer/p**s head)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Bette midler (USA actress!)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Meg Ryan (actress)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ronah keating (singer)


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

kevin spacey(actor)

spelling police on the way MJ  ronan not ronah


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Steve McQueen (actor)


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

macy gray(singer)


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Yul Brynner (actor)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

barry sheen ( motor bike'ist) yes thats how i meant it


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

stan boardman (comedian)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

barry white ( singest )


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]will young(singer)[/move]


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Yasmine Bleech (actress from bay watch!)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Bob Monkhouse (Gameshow host/comedian)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

michel angelo ( artist ) 

carlos... will young....... lmao ( will gay boy young )


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Andy Cole (footballer)


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

christian slater (actor )[br]: 1/08/06, 21:18bump


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

sharon stone (actress)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mez you've got to go again for picking a name and surname beggining with the same letter lol 

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

;           

shane richie (actor)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Renée Kathleen Zellweger  (actress)


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

zara philips


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

pamela anderson ( oh my )

plastic.. i mean actress


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Alice Cooper (rockstar/singer)

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

cathrine zita jones


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm....... now do I choose the next name with a `Z` or a `J`


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

come now nicky..

you no the rules


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Justin Timberlake    (or Tumberlake as DH calls him   )


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Justin Timberlake   (or Tumberlake as DH calls him   )


is that joooooooohhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

[br]: 22/08/06, 23:55[fly]terrance trent darby[/fly]


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

M J said:


> Nicky1 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Timberlake   (or Tumberlake as DH calls him   )
> ...


what the  ?  Yeah A good likeness don't you think  

Anyway, Pillows calling me so I must obey, Thats all that `playing` we've done today Mez, I'm getting tired again now 

Leave that one to you to explain   

x x x[br]: August 22, 2006, 11:58:48 PMDaniel O'Donnell ~ My mum's favourite Irish singer


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hey hey hey...

we'll have straight playin in here..

unless you want to change the rules nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK think it's about time we started this game up again, What do you think? 

I'll start...............

Jack Black (actor)

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

if you so wish nicky.. your the ruler of the game..

barry manalow.. singer ( the one with the biggest nose you have ever seen   )


neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mick Jagger - Singer


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

jonny vagas.. actor


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

her hum

comedian i mean   sorry


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jean-Claude VanDamme Actor

Lmao Davey 

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Jean-Claude VanDamme Actor
> 
> Lmao Davey
> 
> x x x


erm im lost- next name is too start with what again?? cos johnny vegas is a V and jean-claude starts with a J??


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh pants   See it's been that long since anyone played this I forgot the rules  

Be back with one as soon as I think of one................    

Victoria woods (actor/comedian/etc  )

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Be back with one as soon as I think of one................


oh that could be a while then!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> Victoria wood (actor/comedian/etc  )
> 
> x x x


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

woody allen - director/actor


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Andy Cole (footballer)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

colin farrell - actor


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

faith hill- singer


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

henry copper  boxer


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

celine dion - singer!!!!!


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Danny Glover - Actor


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Gary Barlow - singer ..........Take That!!!


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Barbara Windsor - Actress


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wendy Richards- actress


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Ross Kemp - Actor


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

kylie minogue- singer


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike Myers - Actor............ yeah baby


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Matthew wright- TV presenter/journalist


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

william shatner - Actor Star Trek


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Did you two have fun last night  

Sandra Bullock (Actress)

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

yes!!!!!

Boris becker - tennis player!


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Boris Johnston - MP & Aurthor


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jackie Chan - Actor


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

christopher columbus  -  Discovered America (long time ago)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Charlotte Church (singer/tv chat host)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Connie Francis (singer)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

sam fox (toppless tart)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

bob munkhouse (comidien)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

peter o'toole (actor)


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Jessie James (outlaw)


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul O'grady (presenter)


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Oliver Kahn (Footballer)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

keira Knightly (actress)

x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Kieron Dyer (footballer)


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

David Dickinson (er.... Orange )


----------



## rdt (Jan 30, 2008)

david james (ex villa player  )


----------

